# Need help quickly!



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I posted new tank Oscar problems 

Now one of my oscars is showing signs of swim bladder disorder but with a white thing sticking out of it's body from the inside

it is sticking out at the base of it's top fin

pictures soon

please help!


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

It may be an anchor worm. Google that and compare what's on your finned friend


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks but he just died


There was definetley a worm though

(the worm) it was reddish

is it contagious that you know of?


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes the anchor worms are... Look it up and see if it's the same one.. U will have to treat the tank


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your fish.. I know it can be a lil hard .


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Will the worms stay in my tank untill I treat them or will they die out?

Thanks for your sympathy


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

They will stay in the tank the majority if the time.. Needs to be treated


----------

